# Need for speed - underground: error insert the right CD



## billybobo (May 27, 2005)

Hi every1, :smile:

When i install the game and run the exe it asks for the first cd to be inserted in the ROM. when i do that it again raises an error saying "Insert the other cd". I have seen this problem with many ppl.
Can some one help me with this. do i need to mount both of them to get it working. 
PS: There is no thing wrong with the installation, and both cds are scrathless.

Thanks for your concern


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

First of all, make sure you have the latest version of the game (V1.4 I think is the latest ver as of now) and try running it. If you are still getting the error, it may be a compatibility problem with your CD drive - Safedisc is notorious for this. 

NFS:U is protected with SafeDisc V2 - a method of copy protection which stops you from copying the CD by making 'bad' sectors on the original CD. When the game comes to run, it actively looks for the bad sectors. If they're there, then it's an original, otherwise it thinks it's a copy (as most CD copying software will write out the bad sectors, the copied version won't have them).

Some CD drives have problems with reading the 'bad' sectors on the disc and reports the _original_ CD as a copy. If you have one available, try putting a different CD drive into your computer and testing it with that one. If it works, then you've just been unlucky enough to have an incompatible drive.

If this doesn't work, you may want to contact the tech support line for the game and see what they say - you may have just been unlucky and you have a defective copy of the game.


----------

